# Tom's, Lance and Like Jars...



## TomsNutt (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey guys,

 I am a newbie and trying to get started in the digging and finding in my area. I am fortunate because I know someone who has been doing this for sometime. I love glass, but particularly go nuts[] for the the old counter jars. I specialize in Tom's Peanut stuff but usually buy or trade for all different kinds I come across. I was wondering if anyone else had a fondness for these type jars.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 8, 2005)

i have fond memories of the an old general store that my grandfather use to take us to. there was one of those large toms cookie jars by the cash register.  today at a small antique mall i saw one and they were asking $125. hard to believe my memory has that kind of price tag
 john


----------

